# Steven Moffat and Mark Gatiss to do Dracula?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2017)

The BBC reports that Moffat and Gatiss are in talks to develop a series based on the story of Dracula:

Sherlock's Mark Gatiss and Steven Moffat to get their teeth into Dracula - BBC News



> The brains behind the BBC's Sherlock series are to make a new version of Dracula, the corporation has confirmed.
> 
> Talks are under way with Steven Moffat and Mark Gatiss about a series of 90-minute films based on Bram Stoker's novel about the Transylvanian vampire.


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2017)

Are they updating it in the same way as Sherlock...?

Harker is an estate agent for people buying Black Sea holiday homes. Dracula arrives by container ship to Hull rather than run aground off Whitby. Instead of a series of letters, it is told in a series of Blogs.  

Actually, I think that could work!


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2017)

See I'd say Dracula works better than Holmes when the theme is transposed into other situations. 

The problem with Sherlock is that if you take him outside of his idealised time period (as opposed to the real one as in reality his methods were established if not as refined as today); you basically can only use his intelligence and anti-social mannerisms. His crime solving is kind of basically what is done in modern times with forensics. 

Dracula is at least a vampire; although whilst there's huge potential with his history; I'd be shocked if its more than "Dracula's a vampire" angle.


----------

